# Breeding after a miscarriage



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a doe abort this week when she was 7 weeks along. She had had bad reaction to medication, and the stress caused her to lose the pregnancy. She is a four year old boer cross doe. Until the reaction, was strong and healthy. She is back with the herd now, acting her usual self. Since it is still early in the breeding season, if she does got back into heat, should I allow her to breed?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

No expert, but I would say yes.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I found this thread: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=24374.0

Vicki talks about not breeding at the next heat, but putting the doe on tetracycline for a month.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nancy what medication, what was wrong with her that you gave the medication?

It's just so often not the meds, and so no I wouldn't breed her back, I would treat her for a STD, and then rebreed her. 7 weeks isn't a normal misscarry time.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> 7 weeks isn't a normal misscarry time.


So what is "normal"?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Early slipping of the pregnancy is normal (just like with women), most blame it on the buck not breeding her when she has aborted without them knowing, simply showing back up into heat or not kidding in the spring. It's nothing but a LOT of fluid on the tail, maybe a small streak of blood if you are right there, I have seen a fetus the size of bait shrimp before because she was aborting at a show and were right there. And late term abortion....Goat Medicine is a must once you have been around awhile, reading up on abortive disease and when does abort has a clear meaning of what has gone wrong....listerosis, STDs, fighting, pinkeye in the herd during spring and summer... etc..


----------

